# Sarms source uk



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Who is best to go with? I see receptorchem mentioned by few, would you advice them or another?

Thanks.


----------



## ryan96 (Dec 30, 2021)

stone14 said:


> Who is best to go with? I see receptorchem mentioned by few, would you advice them or another?
> 
> Thanks.


Chemyo or science.bio


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ryan96 said:


> Chemyo or science.bio


Thanks. Just checked chemyo doesn't stock LGD (i want to try that and GW-501516 for fat loss, strength and cardio purposes), science.bio is permanently closing...


----------



## ryan96 (Dec 30, 2021)

stone14 said:


> Thanks. Just checked chemyo doesn't stock LGD (i want to try that and GW-501516 for fat loss, strength and cardio purposes), science.bio is permanently closing...


UK sarms stock lgd my guy have a look there g


----------



## Paul1234 (Apr 23, 2017)

Peak body appears solid been in business for years , met the owners myself nice people, know another of people that get their sarms and peptides here and they all swear by it , hope that helps


----------



## thatoneguy (11 mo ago)

Has anyone tried sarmsupplements.co.uk?
Cheap alternative to UKSarms.com but obviously wary of something that is too cheap.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I wouldn’t even know the names of labs nowadays. I’ve still got Rohm which I’ve always liked and still have some odd bottles of test.


----------



## Reckless (11 mo ago)

receptor chems


----------

